# Lost Wax Casting CBs with Threads



## BRobbins629 (Nov 9, 2008)

For those who have purchased or are planning to get a set of the tap and die I bring you yet another way to spend more money.  If you have the set, you are probably already exploring ways to make your pens more personalized and steering away from kits.  This is the next horizon.

I am currently taking a lost wax casting class with the intent of designing some new pen parts.  More of that in future posts.  One of the things I wanted to try while I had access to equipment was casting center bands with threads.  The wax cut like butter with the triple start tap from our group buy.  Right out of the mold in silver, they were a little tight with a piece of ebonite I had used the matching die on but one pass with the tap with a little lube and they worked like a charm.  (A few threads are sticking out, but it does screw in all the way). Will stick to plastic for the male threads as metal to metal may be a long term wear problem.

The picture of the wax cb does not have internal threads, but I just wanted to post one to show what one would look like in wax.  If you can turn wood or plastic, this stuff is way easier.  Although there is great benefit to taking a class, there are many casters out there who will take your wax and cast it in the metal of your choice.  

Forgive the photos - maybe that should be my next class


----------



## skiprat (Nov 9, 2008)

Bruce, I hate you for telling me another way to spend money!!!

But I can't wait to see where this takes you. Looks very impressive far.
I hope you are willing to share more details as time goes on.
Good luck with it.


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh wow, Bruce..... and with threads! The minds spins!!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------

